# Spain - Golden Visa Scheme



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Spanish residency permits for property investors*

Or buy your way into Spanish Residency - for Non EU citizens

Quote from the link below is:
The Spanish Government has finally approved the long-awaited Investor’s Residency Law (popularly dubbed as ‘Golden Visa’ law). Keen to give the ailing real estate sector a gentle nudge, it had long been mulling the idea of investor visas. Inspired by similar laws in fellow European Union member countries, Spain enacted on the 27th of September 2013 the Entrepreneur’s Law. It introduces, amongst a wide array of measures, for the first time residency visas and permits for non-EU investors.

Big Property investors can buy their way into a Spanish Residency Permit


BBC - The Winners & Losers of Portugal's Golden Visa Scheme


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes, this has been discussed before

buy half a million euro worth of property - cash - & get residency for a year (renewable for a further year, but by no means guaranteed after that first year). Residency without permission to work

or invest at least a million euro & create jobs - but again, long term residency isn't guaranteed, though with this option work is allowed


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes, this has been discussed before
> 
> buy half a million euro worth of property - cash - & get residency for a year (renewable for a further year, but by no means guaranteed after that first year). Residency without permission to work
> 
> or invest at least a million euro & create jobs - but again, long term residency isn't guaranteed, though with this option work is allowed


Which all goes to show that we will never quite get away from having - 
One Law for the RICH and Another Law for the POOR.

Which ever shade of governments in Power.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Which all goes to show that we will never quite get away from having -
> One Law for the RICH and Another Law for the POOR.
> 
> Which ever shade of governments in Power.


actually local estate agents are reporting that properties that had been sitting on the market for a bit under half a million are now selling at 500,000€ - so at least some people are managing to sell their properties


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The job creation scheme should be welcomed.


----------

